# A Man's Fish..finally



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't give long drawn out reports or tell large stories until there is a story to tell...

Met up with first time kayak angler and guide client Ron from Fredricksburg, Va. We took an 1 1/2 hour ride today. I learned long ago, don't wait for the fish to come to you...go to the fish. Like a charter boat captain, some days I don't have to go far to get fish, other days I have to go far. 

We got to the beach this morning and ran into Savfish who had already put 10 drum on the beach! The menhaden were busting everywhere. We wasted no time. We locked, loaded, and punched out as fast as possible

For two hours, it was like a goat rodeo...we broke them off, busted them off, tangled up, and all of the above. It even felt like my first time...but hey, it's been a while!

The bait was all around us and you could smell the fish. I knew they were there. 

However, after two hours, it appeared the bait that surrounded us so extremely was gone. We landed, lightly loaded, and took off down the beach looking for more bait. We didn't have to go far before we found it.

Although I go prepared with cobb mullet, I still like to take snag rigs for catching fresh bait. As soon as I got into the school of bait, I could see the bottom being stirred up and the mud rising to the surface. I knew that drum were just beneath us. I instructed Ron to fire a mullet head where we were sitting while I casted the snag rig for a fresh bait.

Almost instantly, I snag a fresh bait and reel it to the surface. Just before the surface, the menhaden came off and that's when I saw the drum swing in after it. 

I knew we were definitely in the right spot.

About that time, the bait erupted 4 feet out of the water, almost in a perfect circle, around Ron's kayak like someone was spraying machine gun fire from a Blackhawk helicopter.

90 seconds later, I hear Ron yell out, "Hey Rob!" I turned and looked. His rod was doubled over and begging for mercy!

I am still using a 7 ft. Ugly Stick rated for 2 oz. along with a Daiwa reel and 12 lb. test mono. So yeah...you are gonna feel it.

For the next 15 minutes Ron smiled ear to ear and could barely speak as he was drug along on his first Nantucket Sleigh Ride.

He could be quoted as saying..."This was almost better then sex!"

Eventually, the fish was landed and strode across his lap. The look on his face was priceless and I'm not sure I could even explain it.

We took right back off into the mix and he hooked up again. 

Not sure what this one was, but after a 15 minute battle, the line caught the front handle and broke.

By now, due to wind, current, and sleigh rides, we were a heck of a ways from the vehicle. 

So...we began our paddle back.

Directly in front of the truck, about 150 yards off the beach, the bait exploded about 20 feet in front of me like someone had detonated a car bomb. 

Since I hadn't even tried to catch a fish as of yet, I looked to Ron and he gave me the nod. 

I fired a fresh bait right into them and within 2 minutes was hooked up and was being taken on my first Nantucket Sleigh Ride in 2 years!!!!!!

I'm pretty sure I had the same sh!% eating grin on my face that Ron had on his face earlier.

We popped a few pics and called it a day. And the rest they say, is history!


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Awsome... nice fish


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

good stuff


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

Nice report. Sounds like a blast


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

"First time kayak angler" Rob you do know that you just ruined that guy, he's hooked forever ....

Pretty Work !!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)




----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice work. Did you happen to get any footage on your go-pro?


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Nah Mark..One of things where somedays I am still not use to having them and I walked out the door without them..

I am gonna try not to make that mistake again 

Now that it's Slob season I got plans for the GoPro from yak, pier and surf.

I get a month long hall pass in October and I plan on using it


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome. Great post.


----------

